# aybody have an over tumbled bottle?



## Sir.Bottles (Jul 8, 2013)

Does anybody around this hood have examples of over tumbled bottle?
 I didn't mean to disrespect but I like to see.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah I did once [8|]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 8, 2013)

There's one here maybe but no pics. I don't do that.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-617137/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#617137


----------



## acls (Jul 8, 2013)

My bottle isn't over tumbled.  It was the inside of a machine made ACL soda with 3 days of AO polish only.  The bubble was either right at the surface or already open at the surface when I started.  No embossing was removed, no ponitl mark was compromised, no whittling was smoothed over.


----------



## suzanne (Aug 16, 2013)

the best place to find them is e-bay


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 25, 2013)

I had a few people tell me if you let the 1500 grit silicone carbide run a few days longer it will break down into a finer polish & then no need to switch to a Alumuinum Oxide. From my experiance this is not true & I would not Recommend. LEON.


----------



## bamabottles (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't have any examples, but look for weak seams, weak slug plates, sometimes seams and slug edges almost worn to nothing.  Rarely does embossing come off totally, but can be worn down.  Most times inside is harder to clean than outside, so the outside gets too much of a "good" thing.


----------

